# Hunting teams



## Blackbear (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is a fun thing for you to do if you have a group you hunt with.My friends and I all belong to hunt clubs but we have also broken it down into teams.2 man teams and each season we put a certain prize on the winning team and the loosing team hosts the end of season wild game feast that is held the night of the last day of the season around a bonfire.The loosing teams pays for all the food and beer ,only wild game meats are served and naturally any type sides as well. We have competition rules on what gets the higher score , mainly quantity (either sex) over quality since most of us are meat hunters.BIG bucks are bonus team points. It may sound all official but it just a small challenge for a bunch of country bragging rights. Winning team can walk away with bragging rights,$$$$ and a good meal at the loosers expense.
We all have funny teams names and even some have funny hunter names.Most teams make a few comical hunting videos.
My team is called- team fake tree

Our biggest competition is team mossy joke

Other teams are"
team wet beavers
team brown and down

It is something that we have alot of fun with and it all begins weeks before opening day on facebook talking trash lol


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

When my buds and I go fishing, we all put up $10.00 . !/2 prize $ goes to the one who catches the most fish (game fish), and 1/2 goes to the person who catches the biggest fish. Sometimes the same person wins both.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

I consider it a good week hunting if I don't see anyone else.


----------

